# Just saw an awesome 240!



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I was just walking into class and saw an S14 in the parking lot here at UMD. Bayside blue S14 lowered on 5 spokes (looked like 17"), Z32 brakes, FMIC... Awesome ride! I thought I knew all the 240 owners in Duluth. Does this car belong to anyone on here?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Bayside blue*

Does anyone know an easy way to get bayside blue paint here? I tried to get some from Red Stage Nissan in Japan (I went in there) but they there might be issues if I tried to check it as luggage (?). Is there any way to get it here?


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> I was just walking into class and saw an S14 in the parking lot here at UMD. Bayside blue S14 lowered on 5 spokes (looked like 17"), Z32 brakes, FMIC... Awesome ride! I thought I knew all the 240 owners in Duluth. Does this car belong to anyone on here?


I've got a darkred 240 hatch on five spoke 17s, z32 brakes, and a FMIC. It's not that awesome....Wait a minute. Yes it is.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> I've got a darkred 240 hatch on five spoke 17s, z32 brakes, and a FMIC. It's not that awesome....Wait a minute. Yes it is.


This was S14, lol. I like them both, but I could only afford an S13, because I'm hardcore. I love my Z32 brakes! But that doesn't help me acquire Bayside Blue paint...


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> This was S14, lol. I like them both, but I could only afford an S13, because I'm hardcore. I love my Z32 brakes! But that doesn't help me acquire Bayside Blue paint...


I'll prolly get an s14 next (in about 3-4 years haha). Get a car that isn't 30 years old and what not.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang, I saw that S14 again today! I want to leave a note on his windshield and tell him that I like his car, he should join NF. Lol, maybe I'll trip his car alarm.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its nissan paint code TV2.
Ask a panel and paint shop to make some up for you


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> Its nissan paint code TV2.
> Ask a panel and paint shop to make some up for you


I went in and asked the paint shop here in Duluth, but they couldn't help me. They said to get some from Japan. I tried that too. Is it available to you in Perth?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you give a paint shop the code here they can look it up in a book and mix it in front of you - I would have thought its the same kind of deal in the US. Maybe not 
You could always try getting a real high quality photo of the colour and get them to match it...


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

Joel said:


> If you give a paint shop the code here they can look it up in a book and mix it in front of you - I would have thought its the same kind of deal in the US. Maybe not
> You could always try getting a real high quality photo of the colour and get them to match it...


IT'S JUST NOT THE [email protected]#[email protected]@#


----------

